# Finally got to build my smoker!!



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

We built this pit for rental. Sure was a fun project and am going to enjoy it this weekend! If anyone is in Galveston and need to rent a smoker hit me up!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful! Only suggestion I have is to move the temp gauges down to the level of the grates. What size pipe is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

It's 24" pipe. I had to place the gauges higher so that they wouldn't stab the meat but I do wish they were lower.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Man that's nice. Great job!


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice build. Looks very well thought out.
-Eric


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

ARICHI said:


> It's 24" pipe. I had to place the gauges higher so that they wouldn't stab the meat but I do wish they were lower.


What does something like that rent for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

$200 pick it up Friday through Monday


----------



## jrshuman (May 25, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------

